# Aktuelle Spieler



## Rasnor (15. Juli 2009)

Servus an alle Diablo 2 Spieler,

da ich seit einer Zeit wieder Spiele und alleine es immer so Langweilig ist, hab ich mal gedacht ich mach hier mal ein Thread auf.
Wer spielt soll sich hier bitte eintragen oder wenn jemand grade angefangen hat.... kann auch mit nem rush usw behilflich sein.
Die anderen Threads wurden mir zu unübersichtlich, da sagen immer 10 Leute sie fangen an und nachher kommt doch keiner.

Falls jemand mich online anschreiben will:
/W *Kofure
zurzeit bin ich ziemlich häufig online, sollte möglich sein mich zu erwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass die meisten von uns nicht mehr gross spielen seitdem der Patch angekündigt worden ist - der leider bis jetzt nie gekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuaKall (17. Juli 2009)

naja freunde und ich wollten auch eig erst wieder mit 1.13 zoggen aber da ich atm kb mehr auf WoW hab haben wir vorgestern wieder angefangen und es macht auch nachem gott weiß wievieltem ma einfach noch bock ich hoffe das das bei D3 genau so sein wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer bock hat kann mich ma im B.net anwispern ACC name QuaKall47  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachenkill (27. Juli 2009)

ich zock auch seid paar wochen wieder, weil wow einfach scheiße geworden ist (wie ich finde)

accs:
-    drachenkill
-    donkeyrollers

zocke smiter und hammerdin, also falls mal wer en rush braucht kann ich gern machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

